# Lake Burley Griffin - Aug 06



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTkwrboAAAOVgEABIAAL594AIAAinoRoNNPUFNMjExMSe3o8Zd9QJWTQoGYz1UjGMm/jshhX4u5IpwoSByYVt0A=


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Spectacular photography Leigh. Worth it for that alone. I'm sure the fish'll be waking up soon


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice glassy conditions. Water temp at 7-8 degrees :shock: By crikey you wouldnt be falling in


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice scenery there Red, but the temps would have to climb a fair bit for me to enjoy LBG, your blood must be like 50 grade oil to cope with the chill :shock:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice shots red, what do you usually target in Burly Griffen?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUjSIuAAAEVfgAASUPWAEqgiVIo////gMAFaVARTwjU1PEaAgDINDQAYA00NGjEZANABoYJUwhACZT0T0mmjQDJ6h6iQgcLqwtiC+9kOv71w89ei6nXaPaJId7HF1oirsiexRBXuFAcKllFqR9K7QLe6LnKCGVJ01IXi3GR87l3S1TQobXiVa0WlmjoPhvHAwIRi9WPYAz7KkSSXTfH5K8QQqFq4/Y2iBQgasL88qh5KImCyVqvBIb+aM0Y88ikE54S2sd4g+y+EVNzvuryYU1AycGvsPTag3iAMmvU2oyA6YiGpbDP8UMUiYZvwHrvvznurnIQnktqtSm9jG+LE5dpQUZx4tGbCKqSOTRcHiq0QjTndd3NVLFnvvuMaqUYZSVvTWzcErOM8q8JvvmNAYSS91Kp66d9FBrQZQtSFN+1UrI05OaKUCzmUgMkFeWkW2JFG18XStQE2ttbiYf4u5IpwoSCRpEXA


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great shots leigh... looks as though you're wizard with the camera as well as the computer!

hey, if LBG is getting too warm for you, Lake Jindabyne's only a couple of hours down the road! :shock:

nice report, shame about the lack of fish...Don't think you're the only one having 'no fish' problems at the moment!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Great pic's Red...it looks as though their was plenty of bite in the air


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

dont you just love canberra this time of year.....the mist rises off the water and those days when the fog does not lift till midday..... aaah memories


----------

